# Sticky  Best age to spay or neuter?



## Anthony8858

I know I could probably do a search and find this subject a thousand times.
But I was wondering what the end result is?

Kira will be 6 months on December 25th.

What is the PREFERRED age to get her spayed? I'm concerned about her health, hormones, etc..

I have no intention of breeding her.


> Is Early Neutering Hurting Pets?
> 
> http://www.caninesports.com/uploads/1/5/3/1/15319800/spay_neuter_considerations_2013.pdf
> 
> http://www.naiaonline.org/pdfs/spayneuterage.pdf
> 
> Long-Term Health Risks and Benefits Associated with Spay / Neuter in Dogs


----------



## Josie/Zeus

2 years old and above. There is no hurry to spay.


----------



## Anthony8858

Josie/Zeus said:


> 2 years old and above. There is no hurry to spay.


I'm glad I brought up the subject.
I was under the impression that 6 months or right before her first cycle is the right time.

How do you deal with the "mess"


----------



## Josie/Zeus

Some people diaper their dogs, my solution is to always get male dogs.


----------



## Anthony8858

Josie/Zeus said:


> Some people diaper their dogs, my solution is to always get male dogs.


Having a diaper on Kira doen't seem like a doable option.


----------



## msvette2u

Yes, you can spay before her 1st heat to avoid the possibility of breast cancer later on.
Please discuss with your vet.
It won't cause the earth to stop spinning or the sun to stop rising if you spay now.


----------



## Lucy Dog

Most vets will tell you at 6 months, but I'll typically do it around a year after the first heat.



Anthony8858 said:


> Having a diaper on Kira doen't seem like a doable option.


Have you ever been around a dog in heat before? You're definitely going to need that diaper unless you want little drips all over and nasty dog breath for a couple weeks.


----------



## LaRen616

My Malice is going to be 6 months old in less than a week. I am hoping to wait until she is 16 months old before spaying her.

I want her to have at least 1 heat.


----------



## Anthony8858

Lucy Dog said:


> Most vets will tell you at 6 months, but I'll typically do it around a year after the first heat.
> 
> 
> 
> Have you ever been around a dog in heat before? You're definitely going to need that diaper unless you want little drips all over and nasty dog breath for a couple weeks.


 
Her vet is suggesting 6 months. She gave us a tentative appointment for January 5th

I'm not sure I'm doing the right thing. I dont' want any altered personality or temperament changes.
I hear this is possible after spaying. Is it?


----------



## LaRen616

This might help you. 

http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...o-you-spay-neuter-do-you-not-spay-neuter.html


----------



## msvette2u

Anthony8858 said:


> Her vet is suggesting 6 months. She gave us a tentative appointment for January 5th
> 
> I'm not sure I'm doing the right thing. I dont' want any altered personality or temperament changes.
> I hear this is possible after spaying. Is it?


No. The "changes" people may talk about are due to simple maturing which will occur with or without the spay.
Your vet is the one you ought to be listening to, unless you really don't trust him/her, in which case it's time to find a new vet.
Your vet knows your situation better than we on the 'net can, and knows your household. 
Where you have a two female household, your vet may be on to something.


----------



## SamanthaBrynn

I spayed our girl before her first heat. She did excellent with it. We had no intentions of breeding her so that is what our vet advised. She hasn't changed a bit. She is just as wonderful and loving as ever. I know lots of people on the forum don't like that idea, but I trusted my vet and that's all I can say!


----------



## msvette2u

SamanthaBrynn said:


> I spayed our girl before her first heat. She did excellent with it. We had no intentions of breeding her so that is what our vet advised. She hasn't changed a bit. She is just as wonderful and loving as ever. * I know lots of people on the forum don't like that idea, but I trusted my vet and that's all I can say!*


Great advice 
Our 9yr. old Sheltie x was spayed before her 1st heat and so was our 5yr. old Boston Terrier. They are both in great health and have great personalities/temperament. Best of all we don't have to worry about the breast cancer issue which, when your mammaries are as extensive as a dog's are, is pretty significant!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom

Check the Basic Care forum, there are lots of threads about spaying there.


----------



## GSDAlphaMom

I prefer breeder vets (not alot of them but they do exist). They have a significantly different perspective than 'regular' vets on a variety of vet care topics. Mine is one of the top grey hound breeders in the country. Anyway her preference is after a first heat, though she certainly will do it earlier if requested and doesn't state it's a horrible thing (to do so earlier). I personally would wait, they aren't that big of a deal but you probably aren't going to go wrong either way.


----------



## kitmcd

Was just at the vet today with my 5 month old female. He was pretty firm about waiting until after first heat. He said there is research now indicating (I didn't think at the time to request the sources) that with large breed dogs it is better to wait as letting them go through puberty will (I can't remember exact wording) allow them to develop stronger skeleton and musculature in hind quarters where these large breeds tend to have problems.

He said with small breeds he will go ahead and spay before first heat.


----------



## N Smith

msvette2u said:


> Yes, you can spay before her 1st heat to avoid the possibility of breast cancer later on.
> Please discuss with your vet.
> It won't cause the earth to stop spinning or the sun to stop rising if you spay now.


Yes the occurance of some cancers go down, but other cancers become a greater risk, like Osteosarcoma.

Here are a few links to help in your decision. Please also know that whatever you choose will be YOUR CHOICE. And you can always spay later, but you can never un-spay.

As to the mess, honestly, I lay a towel down and ask the dogs to lay on it, or on the hardwood. The only time I notice any drips is the first week, and only after they have come in from outside. I always found the first heat the messiest though, because they hadn't learned how to keep themselves clean yet, after the first one they had it down pat!

Is Early Neutering Hurting Pets?

http://www.caninesports.com/uploads/1/5/3/1/15319800/spay_neuter_considerations_2013.pdf

http://www.naiaonline.org/pdfs/spayneuterage.pdf

Long-Term Health Risks and Benefits Associated with Spay / Neuter in Dogs

Hope these help!


----------



## doggiedad

it's amazing how well this technique works and to proof
it never buy a female. 



Josie/Zeus said:


> Some people diaper their dogs, my solution is to
> 
> >>>>always get male dogs.<<<<<


----------



## doggiedad

i think it's to big of a deal for probably.



GSDAlphaMom said:


> I prefer breeder vets (not alot of them but they do exist). They have a significantly different perspective than 'regular' vets on a variety of vet care topics. Mine is one of the top grey hound breeders in the country. Anyway her preference is after a first heat, though she certainly will do it earlier if requested and doesn't state it's a horrible thing (to do so earlier).
> 
> I personally would wait, they aren't that big of a deal but you
> 
> >>>>>probably <<<<<
> 
> aren't going to go wrong either way.


----------



## Jessiewessie99

We had Molly spayed before her her first heat an she had no personality changes at all.


----------



## Anthony8858

I know I could probably do a search and find this subject a thousand times.
But I was wondering what the end result is?

Kira will be 6 months on December 25th.

What is the PREFERRED age to get her spayed? I'm concerned about her health, hormones, etc..

I have no intention of breeding her.


> Is Early Neutering Hurting Pets?
> 
> http://www.caninesports.com/uploads/1/5/3/1/15319800/spay_neuter_considerations_2013.pdf
> 
> http://www.naiaonline.org/pdfs/spayneuterage.pdf
> 
> Long-Term Health Risks and Benefits Associated with Spay / Neuter in Dogs


----------



## Josie/Zeus

2 years old and above. There is no hurry to spay.


----------



## Anthony8858

Josie/Zeus said:


> 2 years old and above. There is no hurry to spay.


I'm glad I brought up the subject.
I was under the impression that 6 months or right before her first cycle is the right time.

How do you deal with the "mess"


----------



## Josie/Zeus

Some people diaper their dogs, my solution is to always get male dogs.


----------



## Anthony8858

Josie/Zeus said:


> Some people diaper their dogs, my solution is to always get male dogs.


Having a diaper on Kira doen't seem like a doable option.


----------



## msvette2u

Yes, you can spay before her 1st heat to avoid the possibility of breast cancer later on.
Please discuss with your vet.
It won't cause the earth to stop spinning or the sun to stop rising if you spay now.


----------



## Lucy Dog

Most vets will tell you at 6 months, but I'll typically do it around a year after the first heat.



Anthony8858 said:


> Having a diaper on Kira doen't seem like a doable option.


Have you ever been around a dog in heat before? You're definitely going to need that diaper unless you want little drips all over and nasty dog breath for a couple weeks.


----------



## LaRen616

My Malice is going to be 6 months old in less than a week. I am hoping to wait until she is 16 months old before spaying her.

I want her to have at least 1 heat.


----------



## Anthony8858

Lucy Dog said:


> Most vets will tell you at 6 months, but I'll typically do it around a year after the first heat.
> 
> 
> 
> Have you ever been around a dog in heat before? You're definitely going to need that diaper unless you want little drips all over and nasty dog breath for a couple weeks.


 
Her vet is suggesting 6 months. She gave us a tentative appointment for January 5th

I'm not sure I'm doing the right thing. I dont' want any altered personality or temperament changes.
I hear this is possible after spaying. Is it?


----------



## LaRen616

This might help you. 

http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...o-you-spay-neuter-do-you-not-spay-neuter.html


----------



## msvette2u

Anthony8858 said:


> Her vet is suggesting 6 months. She gave us a tentative appointment for January 5th
> 
> I'm not sure I'm doing the right thing. I dont' want any altered personality or temperament changes.
> I hear this is possible after spaying. Is it?


No. The "changes" people may talk about are due to simple maturing which will occur with or without the spay.
Your vet is the one you ought to be listening to, unless you really don't trust him/her, in which case it's time to find a new vet.
Your vet knows your situation better than we on the 'net can, and knows your household. 
Where you have a two female household, your vet may be on to something.


----------



## SamanthaBrynn

I spayed our girl before her first heat. She did excellent with it. We had no intentions of breeding her so that is what our vet advised. She hasn't changed a bit. She is just as wonderful and loving as ever. I know lots of people on the forum don't like that idea, but I trusted my vet and that's all I can say!


----------



## msvette2u

SamanthaBrynn said:


> I spayed our girl before her first heat. She did excellent with it. We had no intentions of breeding her so that is what our vet advised. She hasn't changed a bit. She is just as wonderful and loving as ever. * I know lots of people on the forum don't like that idea, but I trusted my vet and that's all I can say!*


Great advice 
Our 9yr. old Sheltie x was spayed before her 1st heat and so was our 5yr. old Boston Terrier. They are both in great health and have great personalities/temperament. Best of all we don't have to worry about the breast cancer issue which, when your mammaries are as extensive as a dog's are, is pretty significant!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom

Check the Basic Care forum, there are lots of threads about spaying there.


----------



## GSDAlphaMom

I prefer breeder vets (not alot of them but they do exist). They have a significantly different perspective than 'regular' vets on a variety of vet care topics. Mine is one of the top grey hound breeders in the country. Anyway her preference is after a first heat, though she certainly will do it earlier if requested and doesn't state it's a horrible thing (to do so earlier). I personally would wait, they aren't that big of a deal but you probably aren't going to go wrong either way.


----------



## kitmcd

Was just at the vet today with my 5 month old female. He was pretty firm about waiting until after first heat. He said there is research now indicating (I didn't think at the time to request the sources) that with large breed dogs it is better to wait as letting them go through puberty will (I can't remember exact wording) allow them to develop stronger skeleton and musculature in hind quarters where these large breeds tend to have problems.

He said with small breeds he will go ahead and spay before first heat.


----------



## N Smith

msvette2u said:


> Yes, you can spay before her 1st heat to avoid the possibility of breast cancer later on.
> Please discuss with your vet.
> It won't cause the earth to stop spinning or the sun to stop rising if you spay now.


Yes the occurance of some cancers go down, but other cancers become a greater risk, like Osteosarcoma.

Here are a few links to help in your decision. Please also know that whatever you choose will be YOUR CHOICE. And you can always spay later, but you can never un-spay.

As to the mess, honestly, I lay a towel down and ask the dogs to lay on it, or on the hardwood. The only time I notice any drips is the first week, and only after they have come in from outside. I always found the first heat the messiest though, because they hadn't learned how to keep themselves clean yet, after the first one they had it down pat!

Is Early Neutering Hurting Pets?

http://www.caninesports.com/uploads/1/5/3/1/15319800/spay_neuter_considerations_2013.pdf

http://www.naiaonline.org/pdfs/spayneuterage.pdf

Long-Term Health Risks and Benefits Associated with Spay / Neuter in Dogs

Hope these help!


----------



## doggiedad

it's amazing how well this technique works and to proof
it never buy a female. 



Josie/Zeus said:


> Some people diaper their dogs, my solution is to
> 
> >>>>always get male dogs.<<<<<


----------



## doggiedad

i think it's to big of a deal for probably.



GSDAlphaMom said:


> I prefer breeder vets (not alot of them but they do exist). They have a significantly different perspective than 'regular' vets on a variety of vet care topics. Mine is one of the top grey hound breeders in the country. Anyway her preference is after a first heat, though she certainly will do it earlier if requested and doesn't state it's a horrible thing (to do so earlier).
> 
> I personally would wait, they aren't that big of a deal but you
> 
> >>>>>probably <<<<<
> 
> aren't going to go wrong either way.


----------



## Jessiewessie99

We had Molly spayed before her her first heat an she had no personality changes at all.


----------



## Anthony8858

I know I could probably do a search and find this subject a thousand times.
But I was wondering what the end result is?

Kira will be 6 months on December 25th.

What is the PREFERRED age to get her spayed? I'm concerned about her health, hormones, etc..

I have no intention of breeding her.


> Is Early Neutering Hurting Pets?
> 
> http://www.caninesports.com/uploads/1/5/3/1/15319800/spay_neuter_considerations_2013.pdf
> 
> http://www.naiaonline.org/pdfs/spayneuterage.pdf
> 
> Long-Term Health Risks and Benefits Associated with Spay / Neuter in Dogs


----------



## Josie/Zeus

2 years old and above. There is no hurry to spay.


----------



## Anthony8858

Josie/Zeus said:


> 2 years old and above. There is no hurry to spay.


I'm glad I brought up the subject.
I was under the impression that 6 months or right before her first cycle is the right time.

How do you deal with the "mess"


----------



## Josie/Zeus

Some people diaper their dogs, my solution is to always get male dogs.


----------



## Anthony8858

Josie/Zeus said:


> Some people diaper their dogs, my solution is to always get male dogs.


Having a diaper on Kira doen't seem like a doable option.


----------



## msvette2u

Yes, you can spay before her 1st heat to avoid the possibility of breast cancer later on.
Please discuss with your vet.
It won't cause the earth to stop spinning or the sun to stop rising if you spay now.


----------



## Lucy Dog

Most vets will tell you at 6 months, but I'll typically do it around a year after the first heat.



Anthony8858 said:


> Having a diaper on Kira doen't seem like a doable option.


Have you ever been around a dog in heat before? You're definitely going to need that diaper unless you want little drips all over and nasty dog breath for a couple weeks.


----------



## LaRen616

My Malice is going to be 6 months old in less than a week. I am hoping to wait until she is 16 months old before spaying her.

I want her to have at least 1 heat.


----------



## Anthony8858

Lucy Dog said:


> Most vets will tell you at 6 months, but I'll typically do it around a year after the first heat.
> 
> 
> 
> Have you ever been around a dog in heat before? You're definitely going to need that diaper unless you want little drips all over and nasty dog breath for a couple weeks.


 
Her vet is suggesting 6 months. She gave us a tentative appointment for January 5th

I'm not sure I'm doing the right thing. I dont' want any altered personality or temperament changes.
I hear this is possible after spaying. Is it?


----------



## LaRen616

This might help you. 

http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...o-you-spay-neuter-do-you-not-spay-neuter.html


----------



## msvette2u

Anthony8858 said:


> Her vet is suggesting 6 months. She gave us a tentative appointment for January 5th
> 
> I'm not sure I'm doing the right thing. I dont' want any altered personality or temperament changes.
> I hear this is possible after spaying. Is it?


No. The "changes" people may talk about are due to simple maturing which will occur with or without the spay.
Your vet is the one you ought to be listening to, unless you really don't trust him/her, in which case it's time to find a new vet.
Your vet knows your situation better than we on the 'net can, and knows your household. 
Where you have a two female household, your vet may be on to something.


----------



## SamanthaBrynn

I spayed our girl before her first heat. She did excellent with it. We had no intentions of breeding her so that is what our vet advised. She hasn't changed a bit. She is just as wonderful and loving as ever. I know lots of people on the forum don't like that idea, but I trusted my vet and that's all I can say!


----------



## msvette2u

SamanthaBrynn said:


> I spayed our girl before her first heat. She did excellent with it. We had no intentions of breeding her so that is what our vet advised. She hasn't changed a bit. She is just as wonderful and loving as ever. * I know lots of people on the forum don't like that idea, but I trusted my vet and that's all I can say!*


Great advice 
Our 9yr. old Sheltie x was spayed before her 1st heat and so was our 5yr. old Boston Terrier. They are both in great health and have great personalities/temperament. Best of all we don't have to worry about the breast cancer issue which, when your mammaries are as extensive as a dog's are, is pretty significant!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom

Check the Basic Care forum, there are lots of threads about spaying there.


----------



## GSDAlphaMom

I prefer breeder vets (not alot of them but they do exist). They have a significantly different perspective than 'regular' vets on a variety of vet care topics. Mine is one of the top grey hound breeders in the country. Anyway her preference is after a first heat, though she certainly will do it earlier if requested and doesn't state it's a horrible thing (to do so earlier). I personally would wait, they aren't that big of a deal but you probably aren't going to go wrong either way.


----------



## kitmcd

Was just at the vet today with my 5 month old female. He was pretty firm about waiting until after first heat. He said there is research now indicating (I didn't think at the time to request the sources) that with large breed dogs it is better to wait as letting them go through puberty will (I can't remember exact wording) allow them to develop stronger skeleton and musculature in hind quarters where these large breeds tend to have problems.

He said with small breeds he will go ahead and spay before first heat.


----------



## N Smith

msvette2u said:


> Yes, you can spay before her 1st heat to avoid the possibility of breast cancer later on.
> Please discuss with your vet.
> It won't cause the earth to stop spinning or the sun to stop rising if you spay now.


Yes the occurance of some cancers go down, but other cancers become a greater risk, like Osteosarcoma.

Here are a few links to help in your decision. Please also know that whatever you choose will be YOUR CHOICE. And you can always spay later, but you can never un-spay.

As to the mess, honestly, I lay a towel down and ask the dogs to lay on it, or on the hardwood. The only time I notice any drips is the first week, and only after they have come in from outside. I always found the first heat the messiest though, because they hadn't learned how to keep themselves clean yet, after the first one they had it down pat!

Is Early Neutering Hurting Pets?

http://www.caninesports.com/uploads/1/5/3/1/15319800/spay_neuter_considerations_2013.pdf

http://www.naiaonline.org/pdfs/spayneuterage.pdf

Long-Term Health Risks and Benefits Associated with Spay / Neuter in Dogs

Hope these help!


----------



## doggiedad

it's amazing how well this technique works and to proof
it never buy a female. 



Josie/Zeus said:


> Some people diaper their dogs, my solution is to
> 
> >>>>always get male dogs.<<<<<


----------



## doggiedad

i think it's to big of a deal for probably.



GSDAlphaMom said:


> I prefer breeder vets (not alot of them but they do exist). They have a significantly different perspective than 'regular' vets on a variety of vet care topics. Mine is one of the top grey hound breeders in the country. Anyway her preference is after a first heat, though she certainly will do it earlier if requested and doesn't state it's a horrible thing (to do so earlier).
> 
> I personally would wait, they aren't that big of a deal but you
> 
> >>>>>probably <<<<<
> 
> aren't going to go wrong either way.


----------



## Jessiewessie99

We had Molly spayed before her her first heat an she had no personality changes at all.


----------



## Anthony8858

I know I could probably do a search and find this subject a thousand times.
But I was wondering what the end result is?

Kira will be 6 months on December 25th.

What is the PREFERRED age to get her spayed? I'm concerned about her health, hormones, etc..

I have no intention of breeding her.


> Is Early Neutering Hurting Pets?
> 
> http://www.caninesports.com/uploads/1/5/3/1/15319800/spay_neuter_considerations_2013.pdf
> 
> http://www.naiaonline.org/pdfs/spayneuterage.pdf
> 
> Long-Term Health Risks and Benefits Associated with Spay / Neuter in Dogs


----------



## Josie/Zeus

2 years old and above. There is no hurry to spay.


----------



## Anthony8858

Josie/Zeus said:


> 2 years old and above. There is no hurry to spay.


I'm glad I brought up the subject.
I was under the impression that 6 months or right before her first cycle is the right time.

How do you deal with the "mess"


----------



## Josie/Zeus

Some people diaper their dogs, my solution is to always get male dogs.


----------



## Anthony8858

Josie/Zeus said:


> Some people diaper their dogs, my solution is to always get male dogs.


Having a diaper on Kira doen't seem like a doable option.


----------



## msvette2u

Yes, you can spay before her 1st heat to avoid the possibility of breast cancer later on.
Please discuss with your vet.
It won't cause the earth to stop spinning or the sun to stop rising if you spay now.


----------



## Lucy Dog

Most vets will tell you at 6 months, but I'll typically do it around a year after the first heat.



Anthony8858 said:


> Having a diaper on Kira doen't seem like a doable option.


Have you ever been around a dog in heat before? You're definitely going to need that diaper unless you want little drips all over and nasty dog breath for a couple weeks.


----------



## LaRen616

My Malice is going to be 6 months old in less than a week. I am hoping to wait until she is 16 months old before spaying her.

I want her to have at least 1 heat.


----------



## Anthony8858

Lucy Dog said:


> Most vets will tell you at 6 months, but I'll typically do it around a year after the first heat.
> 
> 
> 
> Have you ever been around a dog in heat before? You're definitely going to need that diaper unless you want little drips all over and nasty dog breath for a couple weeks.


 
Her vet is suggesting 6 months. She gave us a tentative appointment for January 5th

I'm not sure I'm doing the right thing. I dont' want any altered personality or temperament changes.
I hear this is possible after spaying. Is it?


----------



## LaRen616

This might help you. 

http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...o-you-spay-neuter-do-you-not-spay-neuter.html


----------



## msvette2u

Anthony8858 said:


> Her vet is suggesting 6 months. She gave us a tentative appointment for January 5th
> 
> I'm not sure I'm doing the right thing. I dont' want any altered personality or temperament changes.
> I hear this is possible after spaying. Is it?


No. The "changes" people may talk about are due to simple maturing which will occur with or without the spay.
Your vet is the one you ought to be listening to, unless you really don't trust him/her, in which case it's time to find a new vet.
Your vet knows your situation better than we on the 'net can, and knows your household. 
Where you have a two female household, your vet may be on to something.


----------



## SamanthaBrynn

I spayed our girl before her first heat. She did excellent with it. We had no intentions of breeding her so that is what our vet advised. She hasn't changed a bit. She is just as wonderful and loving as ever. I know lots of people on the forum don't like that idea, but I trusted my vet and that's all I can say!


----------



## msvette2u

SamanthaBrynn said:


> I spayed our girl before her first heat. She did excellent with it. We had no intentions of breeding her so that is what our vet advised. She hasn't changed a bit. She is just as wonderful and loving as ever. * I know lots of people on the forum don't like that idea, but I trusted my vet and that's all I can say!*


Great advice 
Our 9yr. old Sheltie x was spayed before her 1st heat and so was our 5yr. old Boston Terrier. They are both in great health and have great personalities/temperament. Best of all we don't have to worry about the breast cancer issue which, when your mammaries are as extensive as a dog's are, is pretty significant!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom

Check the Basic Care forum, there are lots of threads about spaying there.


----------



## GSDAlphaMom

I prefer breeder vets (not alot of them but they do exist). They have a significantly different perspective than 'regular' vets on a variety of vet care topics. Mine is one of the top grey hound breeders in the country. Anyway her preference is after a first heat, though she certainly will do it earlier if requested and doesn't state it's a horrible thing (to do so earlier). I personally would wait, they aren't that big of a deal but you probably aren't going to go wrong either way.


----------



## kitmcd

Was just at the vet today with my 5 month old female. He was pretty firm about waiting until after first heat. He said there is research now indicating (I didn't think at the time to request the sources) that with large breed dogs it is better to wait as letting them go through puberty will (I can't remember exact wording) allow them to develop stronger skeleton and musculature in hind quarters where these large breeds tend to have problems.

He said with small breeds he will go ahead and spay before first heat.


----------



## N Smith

msvette2u said:


> Yes, you can spay before her 1st heat to avoid the possibility of breast cancer later on.
> Please discuss with your vet.
> It won't cause the earth to stop spinning or the sun to stop rising if you spay now.


Yes the occurance of some cancers go down, but other cancers become a greater risk, like Osteosarcoma.

Here are a few links to help in your decision. Please also know that whatever you choose will be YOUR CHOICE. And you can always spay later, but you can never un-spay.

As to the mess, honestly, I lay a towel down and ask the dogs to lay on it, or on the hardwood. The only time I notice any drips is the first week, and only after they have come in from outside. I always found the first heat the messiest though, because they hadn't learned how to keep themselves clean yet, after the first one they had it down pat!

Is Early Neutering Hurting Pets?

http://www.caninesports.com/uploads/1/5/3/1/15319800/spay_neuter_considerations_2013.pdf

http://www.naiaonline.org/pdfs/spayneuterage.pdf

Long-Term Health Risks and Benefits Associated with Spay / Neuter in Dogs

Hope these help!


----------



## doggiedad

it's amazing how well this technique works and to proof
it never buy a female. 



Josie/Zeus said:


> Some people diaper their dogs, my solution is to
> 
> >>>>always get male dogs.<<<<<


----------



## doggiedad

i think it's to big of a deal for probably.



GSDAlphaMom said:


> I prefer breeder vets (not alot of them but they do exist). They have a significantly different perspective than 'regular' vets on a variety of vet care topics. Mine is one of the top grey hound breeders in the country. Anyway her preference is after a first heat, though she certainly will do it earlier if requested and doesn't state it's a horrible thing (to do so earlier).
> 
> I personally would wait, they aren't that big of a deal but you
> 
> >>>>>probably <<<<<
> 
> aren't going to go wrong either way.


----------



## Jessiewessie99

We had Molly spayed before her her first heat an she had no personality changes at all.


----------



## Anthony8858

I know I could probably do a search and find this subject a thousand times.
But I was wondering what the end result is?

Kira will be 6 months on December 25th.

What is the PREFERRED age to get her spayed? I'm concerned about her health, hormones, etc..

I have no intention of breeding her.


> Is Early Neutering Hurting Pets?
> 
> http://www.caninesports.com/uploads/1/5/3/1/15319800/spay_neuter_considerations_2013.pdf
> 
> http://www.naiaonline.org/pdfs/spayneuterage.pdf
> 
> Long-Term Health Risks and Benefits Associated with Spay / Neuter in Dogs


----------



## Josie/Zeus

2 years old and above. There is no hurry to spay.


----------



## Anthony8858

Josie/Zeus said:


> 2 years old and above. There is no hurry to spay.


I'm glad I brought up the subject.
I was under the impression that 6 months or right before her first cycle is the right time.

How do you deal with the "mess"


----------



## Josie/Zeus

Some people diaper their dogs, my solution is to always get male dogs.


----------



## Anthony8858

Josie/Zeus said:


> Some people diaper their dogs, my solution is to always get male dogs.


Having a diaper on Kira doen't seem like a doable option.


----------



## msvette2u

Yes, you can spay before her 1st heat to avoid the possibility of breast cancer later on.
Please discuss with your vet.
It won't cause the earth to stop spinning or the sun to stop rising if you spay now.


----------



## Lucy Dog

Most vets will tell you at 6 months, but I'll typically do it around a year after the first heat.



Anthony8858 said:


> Having a diaper on Kira doen't seem like a doable option.


Have you ever been around a dog in heat before? You're definitely going to need that diaper unless you want little drips all over and nasty dog breath for a couple weeks.


----------



## LaRen616

My Malice is going to be 6 months old in less than a week. I am hoping to wait until she is 16 months old before spaying her.

I want her to have at least 1 heat.


----------



## Anthony8858

Lucy Dog said:


> Most vets will tell you at 6 months, but I'll typically do it around a year after the first heat.
> 
> 
> 
> Have you ever been around a dog in heat before? You're definitely going to need that diaper unless you want little drips all over and nasty dog breath for a couple weeks.


 
Her vet is suggesting 6 months. She gave us a tentative appointment for January 5th

I'm not sure I'm doing the right thing. I dont' want any altered personality or temperament changes.
I hear this is possible after spaying. Is it?


----------



## LaRen616

This might help you. 

http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...o-you-spay-neuter-do-you-not-spay-neuter.html


----------



## msvette2u

Anthony8858 said:


> Her vet is suggesting 6 months. She gave us a tentative appointment for January 5th
> 
> I'm not sure I'm doing the right thing. I dont' want any altered personality or temperament changes.
> I hear this is possible after spaying. Is it?


No. The "changes" people may talk about are due to simple maturing which will occur with or without the spay.
Your vet is the one you ought to be listening to, unless you really don't trust him/her, in which case it's time to find a new vet.
Your vet knows your situation better than we on the 'net can, and knows your household. 
Where you have a two female household, your vet may be on to something.


----------



## SamanthaBrynn

I spayed our girl before her first heat. She did excellent with it. We had no intentions of breeding her so that is what our vet advised. She hasn't changed a bit. She is just as wonderful and loving as ever. I know lots of people on the forum don't like that idea, but I trusted my vet and that's all I can say!


----------



## msvette2u

SamanthaBrynn said:


> I spayed our girl before her first heat. She did excellent with it. We had no intentions of breeding her so that is what our vet advised. She hasn't changed a bit. She is just as wonderful and loving as ever. * I know lots of people on the forum don't like that idea, but I trusted my vet and that's all I can say!*


Great advice 
Our 9yr. old Sheltie x was spayed before her 1st heat and so was our 5yr. old Boston Terrier. They are both in great health and have great personalities/temperament. Best of all we don't have to worry about the breast cancer issue which, when your mammaries are as extensive as a dog's are, is pretty significant!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom

Check the Basic Care forum, there are lots of threads about spaying there.


----------



## GSDAlphaMom

I prefer breeder vets (not alot of them but they do exist). They have a significantly different perspective than 'regular' vets on a variety of vet care topics. Mine is one of the top grey hound breeders in the country. Anyway her preference is after a first heat, though she certainly will do it earlier if requested and doesn't state it's a horrible thing (to do so earlier). I personally would wait, they aren't that big of a deal but you probably aren't going to go wrong either way.


----------



## kitmcd

Was just at the vet today with my 5 month old female. He was pretty firm about waiting until after first heat. He said there is research now indicating (I didn't think at the time to request the sources) that with large breed dogs it is better to wait as letting them go through puberty will (I can't remember exact wording) allow them to develop stronger skeleton and musculature in hind quarters where these large breeds tend to have problems.

He said with small breeds he will go ahead and spay before first heat.


----------



## N Smith

msvette2u said:


> Yes, you can spay before her 1st heat to avoid the possibility of breast cancer later on.
> Please discuss with your vet.
> It won't cause the earth to stop spinning or the sun to stop rising if you spay now.


Yes the occurance of some cancers go down, but other cancers become a greater risk, like Osteosarcoma.

Here are a few links to help in your decision. Please also know that whatever you choose will be YOUR CHOICE. And you can always spay later, but you can never un-spay.

As to the mess, honestly, I lay a towel down and ask the dogs to lay on it, or on the hardwood. The only time I notice any drips is the first week, and only after they have come in from outside. I always found the first heat the messiest though, because they hadn't learned how to keep themselves clean yet, after the first one they had it down pat!

Is Early Neutering Hurting Pets?

http://www.caninesports.com/uploads/1/5/3/1/15319800/spay_neuter_considerations_2013.pdf

http://www.naiaonline.org/pdfs/spayneuterage.pdf

Long-Term Health Risks and Benefits Associated with Spay / Neuter in Dogs

Hope these help!


----------



## doggiedad

it's amazing how well this technique works and to proof
it never buy a female. 



Josie/Zeus said:


> Some people diaper their dogs, my solution is to
> 
> >>>>always get male dogs.<<<<<


----------



## doggiedad

i think it's to big of a deal for probably.



GSDAlphaMom said:


> I prefer breeder vets (not alot of them but they do exist). They have a significantly different perspective than 'regular' vets on a variety of vet care topics. Mine is one of the top grey hound breeders in the country. Anyway her preference is after a first heat, though she certainly will do it earlier if requested and doesn't state it's a horrible thing (to do so earlier).
> 
> I personally would wait, they aren't that big of a deal but you
> 
> >>>>>probably <<<<<
> 
> aren't going to go wrong either way.


----------



## Jessiewessie99

We had Molly spayed before her her first heat an she had no personality changes at all.


----------



## Anthony8858

I know I could probably do a search and find this subject a thousand times.
But I was wondering what the end result is?

Kira will be 6 months on December 25th.

What is the PREFERRED age to get her spayed? I'm concerned about her health, hormones, etc..

I have no intention of breeding her.


> Is Early Neutering Hurting Pets?
> 
> http://www.caninesports.com/uploads/1/5/3/1/15319800/spay_neuter_considerations_2013.pdf
> 
> http://www.naiaonline.org/pdfs/spayneuterage.pdf
> 
> Long-Term Health Risks and Benefits Associated with Spay / Neuter in Dogs


----------



## Josie/Zeus

2 years old and above. There is no hurry to spay.


----------



## Anthony8858

Josie/Zeus said:


> 2 years old and above. There is no hurry to spay.


I'm glad I brought up the subject.
I was under the impression that 6 months or right before her first cycle is the right time.

How do you deal with the "mess"


----------



## Josie/Zeus

Some people diaper their dogs, my solution is to always get male dogs.


----------



## Anthony8858

Josie/Zeus said:


> Some people diaper their dogs, my solution is to always get male dogs.


Having a diaper on Kira doen't seem like a doable option.


----------



## msvette2u

Yes, you can spay before her 1st heat to avoid the possibility of breast cancer later on.
Please discuss with your vet.
It won't cause the earth to stop spinning or the sun to stop rising if you spay now.


----------



## Lucy Dog

Most vets will tell you at 6 months, but I'll typically do it around a year after the first heat.



Anthony8858 said:


> Having a diaper on Kira doen't seem like a doable option.


Have you ever been around a dog in heat before? You're definitely going to need that diaper unless you want little drips all over and nasty dog breath for a couple weeks.


----------



## LaRen616

My Malice is going to be 6 months old in less than a week. I am hoping to wait until she is 16 months old before spaying her.

I want her to have at least 1 heat.


----------



## Anthony8858

Lucy Dog said:


> Most vets will tell you at 6 months, but I'll typically do it around a year after the first heat.
> 
> 
> 
> Have you ever been around a dog in heat before? You're definitely going to need that diaper unless you want little drips all over and nasty dog breath for a couple weeks.


 
Her vet is suggesting 6 months. She gave us a tentative appointment for January 5th

I'm not sure I'm doing the right thing. I dont' want any altered personality or temperament changes.
I hear this is possible after spaying. Is it?


----------



## LaRen616

This might help you. 

http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...o-you-spay-neuter-do-you-not-spay-neuter.html


----------



## msvette2u

Anthony8858 said:


> Her vet is suggesting 6 months. She gave us a tentative appointment for January 5th
> 
> I'm not sure I'm doing the right thing. I dont' want any altered personality or temperament changes.
> I hear this is possible after spaying. Is it?


No. The "changes" people may talk about are due to simple maturing which will occur with or without the spay.
Your vet is the one you ought to be listening to, unless you really don't trust him/her, in which case it's time to find a new vet.
Your vet knows your situation better than we on the 'net can, and knows your household. 
Where you have a two female household, your vet may be on to something.


----------



## SamanthaBrynn

I spayed our girl before her first heat. She did excellent with it. We had no intentions of breeding her so that is what our vet advised. She hasn't changed a bit. She is just as wonderful and loving as ever. I know lots of people on the forum don't like that idea, but I trusted my vet and that's all I can say!


----------



## msvette2u

SamanthaBrynn said:


> I spayed our girl before her first heat. She did excellent with it. We had no intentions of breeding her so that is what our vet advised. She hasn't changed a bit. She is just as wonderful and loving as ever. * I know lots of people on the forum don't like that idea, but I trusted my vet and that's all I can say!*


Great advice 
Our 9yr. old Sheltie x was spayed before her 1st heat and so was our 5yr. old Boston Terrier. They are both in great health and have great personalities/temperament. Best of all we don't have to worry about the breast cancer issue which, when your mammaries are as extensive as a dog's are, is pretty significant!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom

Check the Basic Care forum, there are lots of threads about spaying there.


----------



## GSDAlphaMom

I prefer breeder vets (not alot of them but they do exist). They have a significantly different perspective than 'regular' vets on a variety of vet care topics. Mine is one of the top grey hound breeders in the country. Anyway her preference is after a first heat, though she certainly will do it earlier if requested and doesn't state it's a horrible thing (to do so earlier). I personally would wait, they aren't that big of a deal but you probably aren't going to go wrong either way.


----------



## kitmcd

Was just at the vet today with my 5 month old female. He was pretty firm about waiting until after first heat. He said there is research now indicating (I didn't think at the time to request the sources) that with large breed dogs it is better to wait as letting them go through puberty will (I can't remember exact wording) allow them to develop stronger skeleton and musculature in hind quarters where these large breeds tend to have problems.

He said with small breeds he will go ahead and spay before first heat.


----------



## N Smith

msvette2u said:


> Yes, you can spay before her 1st heat to avoid the possibility of breast cancer later on.
> Please discuss with your vet.
> It won't cause the earth to stop spinning or the sun to stop rising if you spay now.


Yes the occurance of some cancers go down, but other cancers become a greater risk, like Osteosarcoma.

Here are a few links to help in your decision. Please also know that whatever you choose will be YOUR CHOICE. And you can always spay later, but you can never un-spay.

As to the mess, honestly, I lay a towel down and ask the dogs to lay on it, or on the hardwood. The only time I notice any drips is the first week, and only after they have come in from outside. I always found the first heat the messiest though, because they hadn't learned how to keep themselves clean yet, after the first one they had it down pat!

Is Early Neutering Hurting Pets?

http://www.caninesports.com/uploads/1/5/3/1/15319800/spay_neuter_considerations_2013.pdf

http://www.naiaonline.org/pdfs/spayneuterage.pdf

Long-Term Health Risks and Benefits Associated with Spay / Neuter in Dogs

Hope these help!


----------



## doggiedad

it's amazing how well this technique works and to proof
it never buy a female. 



Josie/Zeus said:


> Some people diaper their dogs, my solution is to
> 
> >>>>always get male dogs.<<<<<


----------



## doggiedad

i think it's to big of a deal for probably.



GSDAlphaMom said:


> I prefer breeder vets (not alot of them but they do exist). They have a significantly different perspective than 'regular' vets on a variety of vet care topics. Mine is one of the top grey hound breeders in the country. Anyway her preference is after a first heat, though she certainly will do it earlier if requested and doesn't state it's a horrible thing (to do so earlier).
> 
> I personally would wait, they aren't that big of a deal but you
> 
> >>>>>probably <<<<<
> 
> aren't going to go wrong either way.


----------



## Jessiewessie99

We had Molly spayed before her her first heat an she had no personality changes at all.


----------



## Anthony8858

I know I could probably do a search and find this subject a thousand times.
But I was wondering what the end result is?

Kira will be 6 months on December 25th.

What is the PREFERRED age to get her spayed? I'm concerned about her health, hormones, etc..

I have no intention of breeding her.


> Is Early Neutering Hurting Pets?
> 
> http://www.caninesports.com/uploads/1/5/3/1/15319800/spay_neuter_considerations_2013.pdf
> 
> http://www.naiaonline.org/pdfs/spayneuterage.pdf
> 
> Long-Term Health Risks and Benefits Associated with Spay / Neuter in Dogs


----------



## Josie/Zeus

2 years old and above. There is no hurry to spay.


----------



## Anthony8858

Josie/Zeus said:


> 2 years old and above. There is no hurry to spay.


I'm glad I brought up the subject.
I was under the impression that 6 months or right before her first cycle is the right time.

How do you deal with the "mess"


----------



## Josie/Zeus

Some people diaper their dogs, my solution is to always get male dogs.


----------



## Anthony8858

Josie/Zeus said:


> Some people diaper their dogs, my solution is to always get male dogs.


Having a diaper on Kira doen't seem like a doable option.


----------



## msvette2u

Yes, you can spay before her 1st heat to avoid the possibility of breast cancer later on.
Please discuss with your vet.
It won't cause the earth to stop spinning or the sun to stop rising if you spay now.


----------



## Lucy Dog

Most vets will tell you at 6 months, but I'll typically do it around a year after the first heat.



Anthony8858 said:


> Having a diaper on Kira doen't seem like a doable option.


Have you ever been around a dog in heat before? You're definitely going to need that diaper unless you want little drips all over and nasty dog breath for a couple weeks.


----------



## LaRen616

My Malice is going to be 6 months old in less than a week. I am hoping to wait until she is 16 months old before spaying her.

I want her to have at least 1 heat.


----------



## Anthony8858

Lucy Dog said:


> Most vets will tell you at 6 months, but I'll typically do it around a year after the first heat.
> 
> 
> 
> Have you ever been around a dog in heat before? You're definitely going to need that diaper unless you want little drips all over and nasty dog breath for a couple weeks.


 
Her vet is suggesting 6 months. She gave us a tentative appointment for January 5th

I'm not sure I'm doing the right thing. I dont' want any altered personality or temperament changes.
I hear this is possible after spaying. Is it?


----------



## LaRen616

This might help you. 

http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...o-you-spay-neuter-do-you-not-spay-neuter.html


----------



## msvette2u

Anthony8858 said:


> Her vet is suggesting 6 months. She gave us a tentative appointment for January 5th
> 
> I'm not sure I'm doing the right thing. I dont' want any altered personality or temperament changes.
> I hear this is possible after spaying. Is it?


No. The "changes" people may talk about are due to simple maturing which will occur with or without the spay.
Your vet is the one you ought to be listening to, unless you really don't trust him/her, in which case it's time to find a new vet.
Your vet knows your situation better than we on the 'net can, and knows your household. 
Where you have a two female household, your vet may be on to something.


----------



## SamanthaBrynn

I spayed our girl before her first heat. She did excellent with it. We had no intentions of breeding her so that is what our vet advised. She hasn't changed a bit. She is just as wonderful and loving as ever. I know lots of people on the forum don't like that idea, but I trusted my vet and that's all I can say!


----------



## msvette2u

SamanthaBrynn said:


> I spayed our girl before her first heat. She did excellent with it. We had no intentions of breeding her so that is what our vet advised. She hasn't changed a bit. She is just as wonderful and loving as ever. * I know lots of people on the forum don't like that idea, but I trusted my vet and that's all I can say!*


Great advice 
Our 9yr. old Sheltie x was spayed before her 1st heat and so was our 5yr. old Boston Terrier. They are both in great health and have great personalities/temperament. Best of all we don't have to worry about the breast cancer issue which, when your mammaries are as extensive as a dog's are, is pretty significant!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom

Check the Basic Care forum, there are lots of threads about spaying there.


----------



## GSDAlphaMom

I prefer breeder vets (not alot of them but they do exist). They have a significantly different perspective than 'regular' vets on a variety of vet care topics. Mine is one of the top grey hound breeders in the country. Anyway her preference is after a first heat, though she certainly will do it earlier if requested and doesn't state it's a horrible thing (to do so earlier). I personally would wait, they aren't that big of a deal but you probably aren't going to go wrong either way.


----------



## kitmcd

Was just at the vet today with my 5 month old female. He was pretty firm about waiting until after first heat. He said there is research now indicating (I didn't think at the time to request the sources) that with large breed dogs it is better to wait as letting them go through puberty will (I can't remember exact wording) allow them to develop stronger skeleton and musculature in hind quarters where these large breeds tend to have problems.

He said with small breeds he will go ahead and spay before first heat.


----------



## N Smith

msvette2u said:


> Yes, you can spay before her 1st heat to avoid the possibility of breast cancer later on.
> Please discuss with your vet.
> It won't cause the earth to stop spinning or the sun to stop rising if you spay now.


Yes the occurance of some cancers go down, but other cancers become a greater risk, like Osteosarcoma.

Here are a few links to help in your decision. Please also know that whatever you choose will be YOUR CHOICE. And you can always spay later, but you can never un-spay.

As to the mess, honestly, I lay a towel down and ask the dogs to lay on it, or on the hardwood. The only time I notice any drips is the first week, and only after they have come in from outside. I always found the first heat the messiest though, because they hadn't learned how to keep themselves clean yet, after the first one they had it down pat!

Is Early Neutering Hurting Pets?

http://www.caninesports.com/uploads/1/5/3/1/15319800/spay_neuter_considerations_2013.pdf

http://www.naiaonline.org/pdfs/spayneuterage.pdf

Long-Term Health Risks and Benefits Associated with Spay / Neuter in Dogs

Hope these help!


----------



## doggiedad

it's amazing how well this technique works and to proof
it never buy a female. 



Josie/Zeus said:


> Some people diaper their dogs, my solution is to
> 
> >>>>always get male dogs.<<<<<


----------



## doggiedad

i think it's to big of a deal for probably.



GSDAlphaMom said:


> I prefer breeder vets (not alot of them but they do exist). They have a significantly different perspective than 'regular' vets on a variety of vet care topics. Mine is one of the top grey hound breeders in the country. Anyway her preference is after a first heat, though she certainly will do it earlier if requested and doesn't state it's a horrible thing (to do so earlier).
> 
> I personally would wait, they aren't that big of a deal but you
> 
> >>>>>probably <<<<<
> 
> aren't going to go wrong either way.


----------



## Jessiewessie99

We had Molly spayed before her her first heat an she had no personality changes at all.


----------

